# taking the cat visiting?



## New (Aug 26, 2011)

My mum is elderly & doesn't get out very much now. She is always asking if I could bring ozzie over to visit her. Ive always assumed this is not a good idea & do not want to stress him out. Just wondered if anyone else takes their cat to visit friends & family?


----------



## paul maine coon (Dec 18, 2010)

New said:


> My mum is elderly & doesn't get out very much now. She is always asking if I could bring ozzie over to visit her. Ive always assumed this is not a good idea & do not want to stress him out. Just wondered if anyone else takes their cat to visit friends & family?


On the other hand it might be a good thing, it can only be a good thing getting your cat used to traveling , it will make trips to the vet much easier . Its all depends on how your cat gets on with the car and the experience. i take my cat to see my mum once a month but it doesn't bother him at all . Give it a go, nothing to lose :thumbup1:


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

I have to hold my hands up on this one.

Many moons ago, when I was young and living with my parents, I was not allowed a cat, however I sort of got around this by visiting!!!!!

My friend lived on a farm and her cat had kittens, I picked one and called her Suki on the premise of me looking after her, but her living on my friends farm

Well as time started to go on and she was old enough to be weaned and leave her mother, I started taking her in my car over to my house for periods at a time.

Well for me this had the desired effect ........ mum said "its not fair on the poor kitten to be here and there - so I got my much wished for cat! 

So for me i'd say yes.

But what id possible do is (if Ozzie is not already) get him used to a harness, so when he's over your mum's with you, if you want to go out into say the garden he's with you, likewise as well, perhaps also get a litter tray at your mums and just put a bit of litter in it when your there,


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

i take sheldon to my mums from time to time and hes fine with it he actually enjoys going there cos he can play on her stairs lol its worth a try


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I think it depends on how far you have to travel too. I have considered taking the girls with me to visit family but it would mean travelling for around 4 hours to visit my daughter or 3 hours to visit my mum.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

It depends on how Ozzie is at traveling & how social he is. I our old MC was a Pat Cat & used to love going to see his old folk fans at the local home  however Louie & Tango are deffinately not candidates at the mo but they may be in the future it they ever calm down  :lol:


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

It depends on character - I used to take Henry out with me to my parents, or my gran's care home, but he would always stay close and not run off.

I wouldnt take Bibi as she is too skittish.

You could try a harness? Then if they try to leg it, you have a chance of keeping them close?

(and dont forget a litter tray)


----------



## New (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone, he doesn't have to travel very far, the vets is only five minute drive & never had to transport him anywhere else, but my mum is only about 20 minutes away. He used to be very shy, mainly because this is a quiet household, just me & two grown up kids so not too many noisy visitors but he is becoming more social when visitors come. Thanks for the harness & litter tray tips. Will give it a go.


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

i take mine to stay at my mums for christmas - i live on the ground floor so they love the stairs 

if its mostly in 1 room then its worth a go


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

sheldon has a spare litter tray and litter stashed at my mums


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Many years ago I used to take my two cats to stay at my parents for xmas or occasions as we lived a few miles away, it saved going back to feed them and meant we could stay over, they were fine, having said that I would not do this with my present cat as he wouldn't like it, so depends on your cats temperament etc


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Yes i do, i take Dodger and Felix round my friends 
i dont take Splodge because of me taking her in when her owner kicked her out, so i dont take Splodge cause i think she may think shes getting rehomed again, and will frighten her, i also dont take Spice cause shes 17 so i look out for her age 

But Dodger and Felix i take them to my friends for the weekend, and they love it, i take them Friday night & collect them sunday afternoon there all indoor cats, but they have a lovely time up there, and he takes videos and pictures of them and puts them on a disk for me. The first time i did it, i did worry but he said they got on fine  hes a massive cat lover, and i tend to take them every month, but i havent done for it about 5 months, cause of other things going on but there due to go up there soon  i stay up there with them for about 3 hours and they have a good sniff and wonder around, and its like it all comes familiar to them, and they remember they have been there before 
and its only a 10-15 minuite drive so not to bad.


----------

